# Looking for a PTSD/Therapy Trained Dog - Help!



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What is "PTSD"?
How about going to a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Judi said:


> What is "PTSD"?
> How about going to a Golden Retriever Rescue?


Posttraumatic stress disorder


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What a face!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know where you are located, but maybe some of these groups could help you connect with a service dog training organization convenient to you. I do not have any personal information about any of these groups though.

Vets Adopt Pets - Service Dogs for U.S. Military Veterans


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Try contacting this organization America's VetDogs . They are located in Smithtown, NY. Both of the boys we presently own are career change dogs from that program. It is an entirely non-profit organization and my understanding is that once approved for a dog the cost to the veteran is entirely free including travel, training and follow up assistance. I'm sorry I made the assumption of veteran perhaps they can offer assistance if not. We have done puppy raising for this organization and found it to be heartwarming and while worth it also heartbreaking to return a dog to go on and help someone. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

There are a lot of organizations that train dogs as PTSD Dogs for people. 
Some of these groups take dogs from area shelters and train them.

Are you a Veteran, if you are, here are two websites that helps Veterans get a dog-

http://www.petsforvets.com/

http://www.pawsforveterans.com/

Here's another site I found-

http://www.servicedogsforamerica.org/apply/ptsd-service-dog/

If you let us know what area or state you're in, we may be able to give you more help and info.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

As I am sure you probably know, PTSD can be very challenging for people. I don't know if you're asking about this for yourself or someone else. While a therapy dog can be a wonderful companion and very therapeutic, I think it would be important to also work with a mental health professional re: the PTSD and discuss how the therapy dog is part of an overall approach to helping with the PTSD.
Good luck in your search!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a note on terminology that will help communicate what you're looking for. It seems you're looking for a _"service dog"_. The service dog is dedicated to assisting one person with their disability. A_"therapy dog"_ is taken by it's handler into settings like hospitals, nursing homes, rehab centers,schools, libraries etc. to provide the individuals there comfort and assist with reading, rehab etc. A service dog is typically more highly trained and has wider access than a therapy dog.


----------



## piratelady (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah, there are certain dogs which are specially trained to treat humans that are suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder. Please visit the following site to know the details regarding the sale of such dogs:
PTSD Dogs, PTSD Service Dog Training, Psychiatric Service Dogs
I too had a golden retriever named Trippy. She was the most loving living thing I have ever met in my entire life. I was a drug addict and my parents and friends left me all alone. I was also suffering from PTSD, which worsened my condition. I underwent a drug addiction treatment and I thought adopting a dog will help to avoid my loneliness to some extent. So, I bought Trippy and she was trained to treat PTSD. She was a good companion and she passed away last year. May her soul rest in peace.


----------

